# best thing to use



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

what is the best way to fish a worm now i was thinking of wacky, or dropshoting


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

As soon as the bass start their spawn, you can use lizards or any such rubber baits rigged texas style, with or without weight. The bass will tear them up getting them off and away from their beds. I myself like this style in the spring better than any other way. I'm sure each person has their favorite way to fish rubber baits. I hope they chime in here. Try several ways to see what works best in your lake or area. Good luck, and let us know.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Right now i don't throw a worm much. I like a jig/pig. I use worms more when the water warms up. Not saying they won't work. But a good technique is to carolina rig a small worm now. Senkos T-rigged or wacky work also. Dropshot will work too. It just all depends on what type of water you are fishing. No matter what you are throwing the bass will be waking up soon and should be very catchable. Good Luck.


----------



## SirBass26 (Mar 21, 2006)

I would have to say Wacky style 5inch Yum Dinger ~Sir~


----------



## HookUpFishOn (Apr 29, 2005)

Out of worms, I prefer the Texas rig. I've never tried the wacky worm or the Senko. Speaking of which, how do you fish a Senko? Is it like wacky worming, or is it a brand name? But, beyond worming, I prefer tubes. Usually texas rigged. I like the action the skirt gives, and I tend to catch more than just bass, which keeps the day interesting.

Dan


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

however the fish want it.


----------



## Reelson (Aug 18, 2004)

Senko is a brand name. I usually fish them wacky rigged. My favorite though is to throw a 6 in paddle tail gulp worm texas rigged.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

texas hands down! fish it deep, shallow I even us them on the surface. I use a real light wight like 1/8 and burn it over the top like a buzz bait. I like to do that so I can see the strike and when they hit you can let them have it for a sec. ( unlike a buzz bait)


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Texas rigged is the way to go.


----------



## SirBass26 (Mar 21, 2006)

Carolina Rigg


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow that maks it easy to decide i got one or two of each lol


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I like using creature baits rigged texas style . I also love the slow teasing action of a wacky worm . These new worms make it easier to rig and saves you from tearing the bait after repeated casts .

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=57989&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

they also have worms sith a stiffer center


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

the best is drop shooting


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

thats what i was thinking of trying


----------



## feelikefishin (Jun 21, 2006)

Texas rigging is one of the best bet ways to fish


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I agree with Texas rigging  WB


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

please explaing "drop shooting". I've been hearing it a lot lately, and I'm VERY curious to how this works. Been itching to try a new rig, hook me up!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

T-Rigged Sweet BEAVER!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it is on hear somewhere i;ll try to find it


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48989 it is at the end of liquidsoaps post


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Best way to fish a rubber worm depends on where you are fishing IMO.
Deeper water carolina rig or drop shot rig, shallow would be texas and weightless.
Ponds are different, weightless and whacky are the usually the only rigs I use in ponds.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

so far i have yet to use the dropshot but i do like to use the texas rig, also plain senokos


----------

